# My Name Sake --> NRE-808



## NRE-808 (Nov 8, 2006)

here is where my name comes from  Its not a classic but i love the little beast.





































It's a 1972 Mazda 808 with a Large Extend Ported 13B running a 51mm d/d IDA Weber. The exhaust is all Stainless Steel running two Stainless Mufflers. It's got a Hilux Diff, all round series 5 turbo RX7 disc brakes, custom 3" tail shaft, series 5 turbo RX7 5 speed gear box. 
As it stands, it needs some minor tuning on the dyno, the interior to be put back in which has been fully retrimed in brown vinyl as was standard, a set of Venetian Blinds to be put in, a couple of knitted things over the parcel shelf and the dash and it will be finished.


----------



## ex1dic (Nov 8, 2006)

no forced induction? :O nice stainless work


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 8, 2006)

ooooo.. 
The engines so clean!


----------



## NRE-808 (Nov 8, 2006)

not force fed yet but its all ready for that conversion later on... alls i'd need then is a turbo motor, a computer and a few small things... its all been prepped just in case i want to  i love the sound of the carbied rotars  they sound tougher in my opinion


----------



## Earthling (Nov 8, 2006)

Ahhh looks good. i wondered what your name was about. Now we know.
Got a love those venetian blinds.


----------



## ex1dic (Nov 8, 2006)

tougher LOL  get 20psi behind it, that'll define tough ..


----------



## junglecarpet (Nov 8, 2006)

What pound are you running atm?

Are you going to put the RX3 nose cone and tail lights on the little beast?


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice,
get some hubcaps, white wall tyres & venetians 

Dont go down the mock-up RX3 route along with every other w-ankel fan.
I should post some pics up of some of my old mazda racers.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 8, 2006)

Go the rotors, looks very nice!!! Love 'em or hate 'em you have to admit for what they are they fly!!!
We have n't had one for a few years but had a 808 wagon with a 12a standard, which got changed to 12 app, locker etc and it looked crap with dents on every panel etc but it smashed a lot of people!!!
Also had a rx4 with 12a j port, then a 13b turbo, series 1 rx7 13b mild and a rx7 series 2 with a 13b mild port with a turbo.
Nearly everyone i know had one or new someone that had one (or something with a rotor in it, be it a gemini or whatever) at that time but you don't see alot anymore (except for a local guy with an rx3, 20b turbo (yes 20b!!) auto, wheelie bars etc(those rotor shaped tail lights my sister sold him!!)etc etc he has spent over $100,000 on it and you should hear it!!
He came past one day waving with the front wheels in the air and the back nearly facing the gutter and a big grin from ear to ear!!!
Anyway good luck with yours and sorry about my rambling!!!
Ps Is that Johnny the homicidal maniac in your avatar???


----------



## NRE-808 (Nov 10, 2006)

Sure is NNY  great comic 

its not boosted yet and wont be for a while. In regards ti the 13" wheels and hubbies... they wont fit over the upgraded brakes and as the stud pattern has been changed... i think i might have to look into getting some steelies customised so i can fit them. I had a set of 1300 hubbies for it which a mate now has...

It's staying an 808... not changing a thing  i hate that people call 808's with rx3 front bars rx3's  makes me sad


----------



## CEEC (Nov 10, 2006)

Another rotary guy. 
I own a 323 and am doing a 12a large extend port conversion soon.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 13, 2006)

[QUOTE

. In regards ti the 13" wheels and hubbies... they wont fit over the upgraded brakes 

What about Saab chaser rims??Oh sorry i just read pattern has been changed.
What did you change it to?


----------



## NRE-808 (Nov 16, 2006)

the stud pattern has been changed 2 5x114.3 - same as older fords etc


----------



## Jakee (Nov 16, 2006)

Its a BEAST !


----------



## nook171 (Nov 16, 2006)

awsome


----------



## junglecarpet (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah it makes it hard to tell an original RX3 from on 808
I 'think' the fuel lines in an original RX3 run down the right hand side??


----------



## NRE-808 (Nov 18, 2006)

the quickest and easiest way to tell is the factory ID plate and the nose cone, tail lights and dash is different... too many people out there trying to make themselves and rx3 by buying an 808... makes me sad


----------



## nightowl (Jan 19, 2007)

Nice! 

I shouldn't have sold my RX3  It was a beast!


----------



## Elle (Jan 19, 2007)

Thats a beast of a car you have there. Very nice.


----------



## rumpig (Jan 19, 2007)

guess what my name means , well it explain it self yes i like rum ....lol..............
p.s. nice stainless


----------



## NRE-808 (Apr 9, 2007)

i dont know if many on here would be too interested but the upholstery is in the car and there is only a few small things to be done and it'll be on the road...

There are some pictres in the normal section (click on the picture of me with the jungle)


----------



## alex_c (Apr 9, 2007)

nice looks like a real sleeper. it would be interesting to do a supercharged setup instead of a turbo setup.


----------



## nvenm8 (Apr 9, 2007)

Very interested NRE 808! I have been quietly waiting for a progress report. When do i get to go cruisin with you? Maybe an unsupervised test drive? :lol:  :lol:


----------



## NRE-808 (Apr 9, 2007)

*APPARENTLY.........* people without myspace cannot view the pictures i have tried to show you guys so ima try and post them here... for those that care 






















keep in mind that i am trying to keep the car looking old and as original as possible  most people dont undstand why i would bother


----------



## nvenm8 (Apr 9, 2007)

thats perfect NRE 808! i am old and i would look very original test driving it for you lol


----------



## NRE-808 (Apr 9, 2007)

we shall talk about that later on a little bit k *nvenm8*? 

These photos dont show the smaller bits and pieces in, the glass or the Venetian Blinds that went in later that day. When i head up there next i will take some shots of it with all that junk on and if there is enough interest on here for it, will post the externaly finished shots k?


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Apr 9, 2007)

nice car NRE my name comes from something aswell


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 9, 2007)

NRE-808 said:


> and if there is enough interest on here for it, will post the externaly finished shots k?



yes that shall be good!!

its nice to see someone restoring to original condition!!!! too many big wheels and spoilers on the road these days!


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Apr 9, 2007)

this is what my name is after


----------



## NRE-808 (Apr 9, 2007)

aww... gorgeous rotty


----------



## NRE-808 (Apr 11, 2007)

k........... i cannot see the pictures anymore....... why?

MODs?? Admin......?


----------



## Greebo (Apr 13, 2007)

All the photos are still there as far as I can see......


----------



## ad (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey nre-808, who did your exhaust work?


----------



## NRE-808 (Apr 14, 2007)

Tas in Toowoomba did the stainless work on my car... in fact... they did almost all the work on my car  and some fantastic work it was toooo 

Thanks for checking it out *Greebo*, i think it is just the computer i was looking at the thread from... i think maybe its turning a little sadistic and wants to be punished


----------

